# 8 day old dwarf goat, 104.3 rectal temp-



## BabyBonez17 (Jul 17, 2011)

I took my Nigerian dwarf goats temp rectally and it is 104.3...
He had a runny nose, and light sneezing which i had posted about two days ago. 
Due to this temperature, I plan to get a penicillin shot tomorrow.
I could not find VetRx out here where i live, and now he has a fever.
When i took his rectal temp, he pooped a little, and the poop was firm little nuggets, but i saw a streak of blood on one of them. There is no loose poop, or diarrhea.
He pees regularly, and pooped about 20 little drops (nuggets) today. He had only pooped up to four drops at a time before, in the three days i have had him. Could the blood 
just be from pooping so much after mild constipation?

Between the fever and tiny blood streak i saw, i'm very worried, considering i cant get the vaccine until tomorrow. 
Please please give me input and advice!
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you going to the vet? Then I would have him check for some type of lung infection. Draxxin or Nuflor is better for that. Do you know if your little guy got colostrum? Since the original owner banded him so early, I'm wondering if he got colostrum or anything. Is he eating ok?


----------



## BabyBonez17 (Jul 17, 2011)

he wasnt eating much at first, but i think it was just because the nipple confused him. 
I got him from a girl, who had him one night, and then called her sister saying she didnt want him. I am a friend of the sister, so i have no real connection to the previous owner, much less a relationship with the breeder:[[[[ 
Its most of why im having such a hard time, because i have no previous information about him.
But now he takes about 6 oz at a time, poops and pees for me, plays, jumps, runs, chews on stuff, and headbutts my dogs. 
He seems overall healthy, its just the little things keep popping up, and i dont want them to turn into big things. 
I wouldnt be able to get him to a vet until Tuesday, as i have work tomorrow, but i CAN go to the feed store before work for anything i might need. 


(Not to mention he needs to be dis budded and he's 8 days old, and I fear its too late to prevent scurs. What have i gotten myself into....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

You can get the PenG at the feed store. Also, if you can get him to the vet for a good checkover, see if the vet can disbud him. I don't think you will have to worry about scurs if the vet disbuds properly. Especially since he has been banded.


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

You should get the Respiratory issue taken care of before you disbud...he's under enough stress already imo.

I second what Ksalvagno said...you need to get some Nuflor or Draxxin.......Penicillin isn't gonna be strong enough and you're past the point where VetRx could have headed anything off.  
Although since you won't be able to get to the vet until Tuesday you may want to start with Penicillin and move to the Rx meds once you hit the vet...Penicillin at 1ml / 15# 2x daily.

_fyi: while it's cute you want to discourage him from headbutting your dog as it can cause the dog injury later and could lead to the dog snapping at him.
_


----------



## BabyBonez17 (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay sounds good, I talked to my boyfriend and he is going to try and help me find a vet to see him.
and I guess I should have said nudging the dog, he noses at her belly looking for milk. She thinks she's his mama:]
if he wakes up from a nap and cries she comes over and licks him then sleeps by him. So cute:]

But I will watch for rough play between them:]


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

It's not a perfect way to search for a vet but it can help:  http://aasrp.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&subarticlenbr=15


----------



## NDgal (Jul 19, 2011)

I think there's a good chance the Pen will work. I've found it quite effective with fevers/infectioins in kids.


----------

